

Ask HN: I am a founding engineer leaving a startup  - softwareguy116

Ask HN: I am a founding engineer leaving a startup  that will likely be successful...<p>I wanted to ask a question on the HN. I am a founding engineer in a SaaS software stratup that is gathering significant traction. 
I have helped build the startup from ground up and directed non-technical founders along the way to the proper software engineering process. (If you ever tried to explain features vs.
quality to a sales guy - you know what I mean). I have recruited a very good technical team and wasn't afraid of firing fat. One of the founders provided the capital to get the company going and operate for a year.<p>Quite a few times it looked that the startup would flop, but we all persevered and pushed through. Because the founders are non-technical, the product is to a large extent my work and my 
baby. I voiced disagreements, fought for MVP and controlling the scope. There are many other people working on this product, but I have a disproportionate contribution.<p>Now, that the startup is steaming along and gathering users, both founders seem to have rose glasses on and hiring VP of Sales/Biz Dev and VP of Product, CFO, buying other companies without consulting with me. I think those decisions have merit, but are suboptimal to improving the product and having happy users. I feel we already have a world-class product, but there is definitely room for improvement. I think we have lots of dev challenges ahead and should staff up on the developers(we are a software product after all).
Nobody is asking my opinion though and I disagree with the direction. I also don't think it is a good idea to bring VP level guys whose initiative the dev team won't be able to support unless we have more developers.<p>I do want to say that I was well-compensated (for Toronto, Canada) during this time, but still provided incredible value. I am not boasting - I have a key position in building a 30-million-dollar company and 150-180K/year is not quite as good a compensation for that.<p>Moreover, I was side-tracked on compensation negotiation, ESOP, etc. And, I feel that my significant software, management, negotiation skills are being devalued. 
I feel that I no longer want to enrich people that don't provide the value back to me. One founder is a nice guy with whom I have a good relationship, another one is riding the success.<p>I was a successful freelancer before and I am considering quitting and looking for work elsewhere. I already have a contract lined up.<p>I pause because if a product becomes wildly successful financially - it would very positively reflect on my career and I can play that card for a few years after.<p>So what do you say HN? What would you do?
======
sganesh
I have been there before. I walked away. I did a contract for about a year
then took off for a few months traveling and is part of a new startup as a
technical founder, that went live this Monday.

If the other startup is wildly successful financially, I stand to gain a bit
financially, but I also believe, my contribution to the old startup will
always be with me. I learnt a lot about people, process, growing a company,
building a product, making connections, hiring, management etc. And I believe
those are the things that will enhance my career.

Such an experience also brings an odd predicament in the form of infallibility
and also may cloud your judgement about other non-technical people you're
going to be involved in the future. My suggestion, is to keep an open mind,
have well-defined expectation of business partners and their roles, learn &
use delegation and trust & verify people.

------
rick888
If you aren't an actual partner in the company, you shouldn't be complaining.
Were you compensated at $150K+ from the beginning? The founders probably got
paid nothing while the business was being built.

"both founders seem to have rose glasses on and hiring VP of Sales/Biz Dev and
VP of Product, CFO, buying other companies without consulting with me."

If you aren't a partner in the company, why would they need to consult you?

This is why I don't like working for other people..and if I do, I don't have
unrealistic expectations. I've made many people rich through my hard work, but
as an employee, I only expect to get paid for my work.

$150K is a great salary. Save some of that money and bootstrap your own
company. It sounds like you already have the skills.

~~~
softwareguy116
You are correct that the founders don't need to consult me and I shouldn't be
complaining. I do however have a sense of ownership over the product.

I can detach myself from what is going on and just do what I am told. If I
adopt that strategy, the only sensible option is to maximize my income and
work on short-term contracts.

Which was my other option as I stated.

------
maxdemarzi
You sound like you need a different attitude toward this. You wrote the
software and it feels like your baby, but it's not. The baby is not the
software, it's the business... and "they" built that. You were a great hire
and performed herculean feats of development, but it's their business.

It sounds like you learned and improved a lot while working there. You
probably worked crazy hours and have some work/life balance issues. Take a
break, relax, VEST, and get ready to start your own baby. Nobody appreciates
you more than YOU.

Stop being an employee, you're an entrepreneur, you have the technical chops
to get it done, and the tenacity to never give up.

~~~
softwareguy116
I like that " Nobody appreciates you more than YOU."! Great point.

I have pretty much made a decision to strike on my own again. I won't be
building a product, but will keep growing a consulting business.

------
seasoup
The next company you get in, if you want to have as much say as everyone else
you have to be in on the ground floor and get an even split of the equity,
otherwise you will always just be an employee of the company. It sounds like
this time around you have built up your abilities and confidence and the next
time will be able to step up your game and have an even stake in the company.

------
garry
It sounds like you should think about ways to bring your own product to
market. Starting a company is one of the few times you can be sure to get the
equity you deserve if you create so much value.

It's risk-reward -- so take the risk, and reap your reward. You've got the
skills. Find a market and execute.

